# cedar oil lamp



## tseger (Jan 4, 2007)

I've been looking for these small oil lamps, and finally found them. I think I should have went a little deeper to hide more of the candle, but I wanted to leave it high enough to be easily removed for replacing the insert.Let me know what you think.    Tim


----------



## Thumbs (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks great!  Fact is, I love the look of finished cedar.  Just can't stand working with the stuff![B)]


----------



## penhead (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice..!!..so what did you use to get such a nice shiny finish on that cedar..??


----------



## tseger (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by penhead_
> <br />Very nice..!!..so what did you use to get such a nice shiny finish on that cedar..??


Thanks for the comments, I sanded to 220, then three coats of Deft spray, I used 0000 steel wool lightly in between each coat of Deft.  Tim


----------



## bradh (Jan 5, 2007)

I love the contrasts in the wood color and the turned shape. Very nice, great job!
Brad


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 5, 2007)

Tim,
Great look to your little lamps... where did you get the lights.. CSUSA sells little tea lights in sets of 4.. all glass.  I like the metal tops on yours.

Not to hi-jack your thread, but here are the ones I made from Canary wood .. not quite as delicate looking as yours though.. good job.



<br />
and one from the local Cedar... I have a number of dead falls of cedar on my lot... this is from part of that wood.


<br />
Not quite as colorful as yours.


----------



## tseger (Jan 5, 2007)

Chuck, I got the lamps from Wal-Mart. I had been looking for the smaller ones and all my local Wal-Mart had was the big ones, but my wife went shopping before Christmas and found them at a different Wal-Mart. BTW, you have some pretty cool looking lamps there!     Tim


----------



## Malcolm (Jan 5, 2007)

eseger very nice looking oil lamps - I like them


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 5, 2007)

Tim,
over Halloween, I notices that Wal-Mart was selling little oil lamps about 2 in. dia.. to go in the jack-o-lanterns... I looked at them, but didn't buy any... are these the ones you used... I like yours..


----------



## tseger (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ozmandus_
> <br />Tim,
> over Halloween, I notices that Wal-Mart was selling little oil lamps about 2 in. dia.. to go in the jack-o-lanterns... I looked at them, but didn't buy any... are these the ones you used... I like yours..


that was probably the bigger ones. These are 1 1/2" in diameter, about 2 1/2" tall, the clear part is plastic with the metal top.
On the front it says... ULTRA-PURE LIQUID CANDLE.   Tim


----------



## Woodnknots (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice!  I'm going to have to try some!!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 6, 2007)

Okay,
Think I saw them there... next visit to Wally-world I'll look for them.. thanks


----------



## bob393 (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice []


----------

